# 10 day old EBF baby not pooping... but gaining weight. Is this okay?



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

My 10 day old has not pooped in two days. However, I had rented a scale from my lactation consultant and she IS gaining weight. She has PLENTY of wets... just no poop. Is this okay?


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, something may be wrong. At this point, baby should have between 3-4 BMs a day, at least. Weight gain is important, but if baby keeps taking in milk but it's not going anywhere, something could be wrong. I would call your ped today.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think I'd call the ped, but she should be pooping. Sometimes they need more hind-milk...can you tell us how and when she nurses?


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

She is feeding every 2-3 hours around the clock. I am also nursing my 20 month old toddler (mostly for comfort) twice a day. I am not one of those Mama's that makes a ton of milk, so I'm not sure if its a foremilk/hindmilk issue. I've asked my LC and she said to just watch it and see if she poops today. I think she's getting enough b/c her diapers are SOAKED and she is gaining weight daily. I'm getting worried now. I will give it until the morning and then call the Ped. I just don't want to be told to 'try formula'. I'm really trying to avoid that.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

my ds didnt poop everyday. Every baby has their own "schedule". My ds just didnt poop as much as the average kid. He did it every few days and boy were they blow outs but after a few days and nothing maybe I would call. But DS had them maybe 3-4 days.

Oh and I doubt they will tell you to try formula. Formula constipates babies because of the iron. BM is a natural laxative.


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

If she doesn't seem bothered by it, and is having plenty of wet diapers, I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Breastmilk is so easily digestible than many EBF babies don't poop regularly. I'm not saying that there isn't something wrong, but two days without is not something I would worry about with my kids. Completely just my opinion, though.


----------



## bajamergrrl (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine was also not a by-the-book pooper at that age but was perfectly healthy. This is just speculation but is it possible that she is going through their 10-day old growth spurt and so she's using the breastmilk rather efficiently?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

my kids pooped like 1-2x a week as newborns, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

From LLL:

While multiple daily bowel movements are expected for thriving breastfed newborns, there are exceptions to be noted. Rarely, a healthy, well-nourished newborn with infrequent stooling will have weight gain within the acceptable range. [....] If a newborn is spacing bowel movements days apart rather than hours apart, each bowel movement would be very large. Since experts list infrequent newborn stooling as a "red flag" symptom requiring professional evaluation, confirming the infant's overall health and monitoring weight gain with the health care provider are prudent precautions.

If a fully breastfed newborn younger than 6-8 weeks old is not producing several yellow, seedy bowel movements each day, the Leader may encourage the mother to:
Have the infant's weight gain and well-being checked by a health care provider.
Practice effective positioning and latch-on techniques so baby holds nipple behind the milk sinuses.
Use breastfeeding strategies that allow the infant to take in more of the higher calorie hindmilk.
Possibly work to increase her milk supply, the length of feedings and the total number of feedings per day.
Infants with inadequate urination (wetting fewer than 6-8 cloth or 5-6 disposable diapers/nappies in 24 hours) require immediate medical referral.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ein328* 
From LLL:

While multiple daily bowel movements are expected for thriving breastfed newborns, there are exceptions to be noted. Rarely, a healthy, well-nourished newborn with infrequent stooling will have weight gain within the acceptable range. [....] If a newborn is spacing bowel movements days apart rather than hours apart, each bowel movement would be very large. Since experts list infrequent newborn stooling as a "red flag" symptom requiring professional evaluation, confirming the infant's overall health and monitoring weight gain with the health care provider are prudent precautions.

If a fully breastfed newborn younger than 6-8 weeks old is not producing several yellow, seedy bowel movements each day, the Leader may encourage the mother to:
Have the infant's weight gain and well-being checked by a health care provider.
Practice effective positioning and latch-on techniques so baby holds nipple behind the milk sinuses.
Use breastfeeding strategies that allow the infant to take in more of the higher calorie hindmilk.
Possibly work to increase her milk supply, the length of feedings and the total number of feedings per day.
Infants with inadequate urination (wetting fewer than 6-8 cloth or 5-6 disposable diapers/nappies in 24 hours) require immediate medical referral.









This

It may not be an issue, but it definitely is a red flag that needs to be investigated.


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I was thinking that perhaps she is going through her 10 day/2 week growth spurt and using all the breastmilk. I'm still worried though. She has PLENTY of wets, but still no poop. I will call pediatrician tomorrow. I was thinking that he might tell me to supplement b/c he might feel she's not getting enough milk. However, I have the scale and she's gaining an ounce a day... right on target. She was pooping fine up until 2 days ago. Her poops were yellow, seedy, and fine. Anyway, I really appreciate all your input.


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

I just wanted to update everyone and thank you for being so helpful!! I called the Pediatrician today b/c it was now going on 72 hours without a BM. He suggested a small sliver of a glycerin suppository. I used that with GREAT effect. She definately pooped 3 days worth of yellow, seedy, breastmilk-like poop. My pediatrician said that some babies go as long as a week, even at this young age. He thinks she just needed a little 'help' to get things going. I'm really relieved! Thanks again for all your input.


----------

